# Plywood Mover.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farming.....clever. Click to enlarge.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good idea I can see me building something like that. There was a time back in the day I lifted way too heavy but now when I'm working in the shop I use ideas such as these and I have a small LP gas forklift and I can drive around in our shop to lift things I use it a lot.. my back acts up from time to time when I lift heavy and I also had major damage to a shoulder and after surgery I was told I had to be careful for the rest of my life right rip the thing up again.... 
So yep it looks like a good idea


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I also have a small LP forklift. Don't know how I did without it!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I always wanted one of those three wheeled off-road forklifts you see Home Depot and stuff have. I can see them working really well for a bunch of things. That and if I'm thinking correctly they also have down pressure used to lift themselves up


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a set of these I use for moving drywall and wood sheets. It still requires your own strength to carry them, but makes carrying them significantly easier since you get a good grip, it lowers the center of gravity and allows you to see where you're going. Works really nice for carrying them upstairs. Not that I would know, after carrying about 85 sheets of drywall up the stairs to my second floor 

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/hand-tools/drywall-tools/panel-carrier/206119/p-1499236710890.htm


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Heck, they make youngsters for that kind of work LOL....


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Geez Josh... I think I've got some pretty strong hands but I think after about 50 sheets id be taping that thing to my arm... Lol


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Aaroncboo said:


> Geez Josh... I think I've got some pretty strong hands but I think after about 50 sheets id be taping that thing to my arm... Lol


Had to move 60 sheets into my folks basement last summer and that wasn't any fun. Sure glad only my sister has a two story house and her husband wouldn't want my help anyway for fear of screwing it up which is fine with me. Gravity sure sucks at times.........


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually look forward to hard work anymore. It's so good for your heart & cardiovascular system. 
I just had my DOT physical and my doctor told me it's the reason my weight is under control and my blood pressure is good for my age 
Like stacking hay bales, as long as you stretch or "warm up" a little before you start, carrying sheets of plywood is great exercise and shouldn't cause injury.


----------

